# Amish White Sandwich Bread



## roller

Here is the bread that I have been  making lately it is a great sandwich bread with lots of flavor.Give it a try you will like it.Ingredients

2 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
2/3 cup white sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons active dry yeast
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/4 cup vegetable oil
6 cups bread flour
[h3]Directions[/h3]
In a large bowl, dissolve the sugar in warm water, and then stir in yeast. Allow to proof until yeast resembles a creamy foam.
Mix salt and oil into the yeast. Mix in flour one cup at a time. Knead dough on a lightly floured surface until smooth. Place in a well oiled bowl, and turn dough to coat. Cover with a damp cloth. Allow to rise until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour.
Punch dough down. Knead for a few minutes, and divide in half. Shape into loaves, and place into two well oiled 9x5 inch loaf pans. Allow to rise for 30 minutes, or until dough has risen 1 inch above pans.
Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 30 minutes.


----------



## michael ark

Look great
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How about a sliced view?Another stolen recipe thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl

That looks great Roller!

Is the crust hard?

I wonder how it would work with whole wheat flour?


----------



## chef jimmyj

LOUISIANA AMISH !?!...Have to ask my neighbor Enid Stoltzfus...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Nice job Roller!...JJ


----------



## africanmeat

this is a nice loaf of bread


----------



## roller

No hard crust Al soft ...As I said its a sandwich bread...Yes there are several Amish familes in N. E. Louisiana and they have a very nice bakery not far from me.There are also Arkansas Amish...I usually make this bread once a week so when I make it this week I will take a sliced photo...That loaf is GONE !


----------



## raptor700

Thanks for the recipe Roller, it looks great


----------



## Bearcarver

Nice looking Bread, Roller !!!!

Looks Great !!

Bear


----------



## venture

Nice loaf!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## boykjo

nice........... thanks for the recipe

joe


----------



## roller

Your all  very welcome and thank you for the kind words....I have a real nice Banana Nut Bread recipe that I will post with photos this week when I make it again..


----------



## raptor700

Roller said:


> Your all  very welcome and thank you for the kind words....I have a real nice Banana Nut Bread recipe that I will post with photos this week when I make it again..




 Thanks Roller, I have one myself I need to bake soon.

I also have a great zucchini bread I need to post


----------



## roller

Right on on the Zucchini bread....Raptor...I would like to have your recipe...


----------



## raptor700

As soon as I get time (maybe over the holidays) I'll get it posted Roller

It's very nice, I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## daveomak

Roller, morning... How important is it to let the dough rise 1" above the bread pan on the final rise ??  Some of my bread collapses during the baking cycle... Sometimes I think making bread is an art form that requires genetic material to be passed from ones ancestors and if you didn't get it.... you're


----------



## scarbelly

Great looking bread Roller. I have my own personal breadmaker is Mrs Scar but as soon as I get the outdoor kitchen built I will be baking in my pizza oven and that looks great.


----------



## bluebombersfan

Nothin like fresh made bread!  Looks tasty!


----------



## roller

Dave I used to think the same thing but you just have to stick with it..This recipe will make a bread maker out of you..At least let it rise till it reaches level with the pan. if you let it rise 1" above you will get a really nice loaf...This recipe makes 2 loafs and usually they will bake different from each other and usually one of them is taller than the other. I will say this the more you nead it the better it seems to taste.Give it a try you are going to like it and if you do not succeed then try again until you do...


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Mmmmm. That does look good and easy,Hmmmm ; I wonder if I could Smoke a loaf?  Flour and yeast are cheap,so Trish might not mind if I cause a loss of what would have good Bread
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks,Roller. I got it and will use it,with the Peanut butter I am hooked on,closest , easiest Protien I can afford...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





have fun and...


----------



## roller

Yes I am kinda hooked on that Peanut Butter thing myself...


----------



## SmokinAl

Man you guys gotta make your own peanut butter.

Just get a big container of great value party peanuts at Wally world.

Put them in a Cuisinart or heavy duty blender & turn it on until you have peanut butter.

You will never buy it in the store again.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Man you guys gotta make your own peanut butter.
> 
> Just get a big container of great value party peanuts at Wally world.
> 
> Put them in a Cuisinart or heavy duty blender & turn it on until you have peanut butter.
> 
> You will never buy it in the store again.


I'm kinda partial to the Cashew Butter I make that same way.  Expensive though !!!

Sometimes I add a little oil to it.

Bear


----------



## venture

Yeah, Bear, I usually add just a little oil, too.

Works with other nuts with a little experimentation.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rdknb

I book marked this, going to try it this weekend


----------



## jord hawkins

I know this is an old thread but I was wondering how well this bread freezes and thaws for sandwiches later in the week.

I'm trying to get away from buying bread for our lunches and was hoping to make this once a week, cool it, slice it, and freeze it so we can make samiches as needed.

Thanks


----------



## raptor700

Yes, it can be frozen after baking and will keep for several weeks.


----------



## jord hawkins

Great!  Thanks Raptor.  I have two loaves rising in their pans as I type this!


----------



## jord hawkins

I'm eating my first peanut butter sandwich with this bread and it's DELICIOUS!  Nice and yeasty.

Thanks for a great recipe!


----------



## mdboatbum

I love this bread recipe. I got it off an Amish website (how's that for an oxymoron?) last year. I've played around with it a fair bit and would like to share a few things:

1. If you don't have (or don't wanna spend the money on) bread flour, add 4 TB of  vital wheat gluten (available in the flour aisle) to the recipe made with AP flour. It will help a lot.

2. If you don't want to make both loaves at once, put half the dough in a ziplock bag and refrigerate up to a week. When you wanna bake it, just shape it and let it rise for a couple hours in the loaf pan. This loaf will have more of a yeasty flavor than the 1st one. I haven't tried freezing the dough, but I think that would work as well.

3. Knead more than you think you should. This is a fool proof recipe and will work out well even if under kneaded. But if you take the time to really get the gluten formed, WOW!!. It rises beautifully and really enhances the texture. It takes a full 15-20 minutes in my KA mixer.

4. This recipe also makes decent pizza dough and great dinner rolls and cinnamon rolls. We're just the 2 of us, and don't need 2 huge loaves of bread, so we've had fun experimenting with the 2nd half of the dough. I made a batch of cinnamon rolls of which we only ate 2. After a few days they were getting a little stale, so I cut them up and made bread pudding. It was some of the best I've ever had, due to the texture of the cinnamon rolls.

This is the most versatile bread recipe I've ever found. It's easy, fun and cheaper than buying store bought "country white bread". Unlike the "artisan no knead" recipe that has been popular the last couple years, this one's not only really tasty, but good for "every day" bread.


----------



## smokinhusker

Thanks for the recipe and all the great tips for making this. I've been experimenting with different recipes to get a good everyday sandwich bread and as of yet haven't found one we really like. 

Gonna give this a try!


----------



## madd fox

Roller,

Your recipe looks very interesting, I think I'll try it. One thing though, I like to use a bread machine to mix the dough, I don't like to let it bake in the machine. Nnormally when you use the machine there is a certain order of the inheritances, the water first then any sugar, salt, oil, then the flour and finally the yeast. I'm wondering if I should follow those instructions for the bread machine, or do it the way you suggest in the machine. I'm going to need to use 1/2 the recipe for the machine and combine them later. I can almost smell it now.

Thanks Roller

Mike


----------



## supercenterchef

wow...nice revived thread!

Couple of questions...

sounds like ya'll are bread people, so I'm sure you can tell me what weight you're using in bread flour...about 30 oz?

boatbum...I was raised an old school bread maker (though rather than for quaint sentimentality, it was more likely that we were just poor), but am trying to use my KA more for bread making...care to post more info on your KA kneading?

I agree that the no knead recipe doen't work so well for sandwiches, but it makes a great bruschetta!

Can't wait to give this recipe a go :)


----------



## mdboatbum

Just made this last night. Made one loaf of bread, 6 bagels and a large pizza, all from the same batch of dough. For the bagels I just sliced off a piece of dough, made it into a snake and formed the bagel shape. Then let them rise for another hour or so and boiled for about a minute and a half in a pot full of water with a half teaspoon of baking soda to facilitate browning and a firmer crust. After boiling, I sprinkled some with kosher salt and some with onion flakes. Then just baked along side the bread. I made the pizza a couple hours later. One of my favorites, Shrimp and clams with caramelized onion, hollandaise, spinach, and fresh mozzarella.

Had the pizza for dinner, a bagel for breakfast this morning and a sandwich made with the bread for lunch. All for maybe a buck's worth of ingredients for the whole batch. I really love this recipe!!


----------



## smokinhusker

Sounds good! Cooler today so I'm going to give this a try.


----------



## mdboatbum

SupercenterChef said:


> wow...nice revived thread!
> 
> Couple of questions...
> 
> sounds like ya'll are bread people, so I'm sure you can tell me what weight you're using in bread flour...about 30 oz?
> 
> boatbum...I was raised an old school bread maker (though rather than for quaint sentimentality, it was more likely that we were just poor), but am trying to use my KA more for bread making...care to post more info on your KA kneading?
> 
> I agree that the no knead recipe doen't work so well for sandwiches, but it makes a great bruschetta!
> 
> Can't wait to give this recipe a go :)


Sorry for the late reply, I didn't notice the question about the kneading before. I have the tilt head KA with the C shaped dough hook, so I can't comment on the newer spiral hook. Basically, I start off with the paddle and mix the water, sugar, vital wheat gluten and yeast. (the vitamin C in the vital wheat gluten really seems to give the yeast a boost) After it proofs, I mix in the oil, salt and 4 cups of the flour. Mix that on low until it comes together to from a REALLY sticky batter. Then I change out to the dough hook and add one more cup of flour. I'll usually mix this on speed #2 until I see what it's going to do. If the weather is extremely dry, this might be enough. Usually however, it's not, and the dough remains stuck to the side of the bowl. I'll add a quarter cup of flour at a time, kneading a minute or 2 between additions. As soon as it pulls away from the sides/bottom of the bowl, I know I'm there. Then I just let it knead on #2 until it looks satiny, usually around 10-15 minutes. At this point I'll do the "windowpane" or "membrane" test. (tear off a golf ball sized piece of dough and try to make a tiny pizza with it. If it stretches and forms a thin membrane through which you can easily see light, it's done kneading) If it tears too easily, I'll give it another 2 or 3 minutes. Once I get a good membrane I'm done.

On the kneading process. With the C shaped hook, you kinda have to keep an eye on it. Sometimes it will just all climb onto the hook and spin around, accomplishing nothing. When this happens I'll stick a wooden spoon while it's running and ease it off the hook. Or sometimes I'll tilt the head up while it's running and let it fall off the hook into the bowl. Sometimes, like this morning, It actually just kneads itself and I don't need to do anything. Sometimes it'll try to fling globs of dough across the kitchen. Really, it's going to do what it wants and I just need to make sure I'm there to prevent disasters. Kinda like babysitting my niece and nephew.

Long story short, the KA has made me enjoy making bread and improved the final product immeasurably. I was always falling short on the kneading time, ending up with bread flavored bricks. I also can't emphasize enough the importance of bread flour and/or vital wheat gluten or some sort of dough enhancer. They're relatively cheap and will allow the home baker to produce bakery quality bread just about every time.

**One thing I forgot to add, if you live in a city or anywhere that the municipal water treatment uses chlorine, *USE FILTERED OR BOTTLED WATER. *

I heard this tip on Alton Brown's show, and the switch made all the difference. Here in DC sometimes the tap water literally smells like pool water, and will kill yeast almost instantly.


----------



## supercenterchef

thanks for the reply...will give it a go!


----------



## jord hawkins

Mdboatbum - I've never had a problem using tap water that has residual chlorine in it with any yeast recipes including making wine and beer.  If you're concerned just put the water for a recipe in a glass and let it sit for an hour and the chlorine will dissipate.


----------



## smoking b

I just found the bread section today & decided to give this recipe a try. I have never baked a loaf of bread in my life, let alone made one from scratch, so I figured this would be the first of many failures during the learning process. I am happy to report though that for some reason - - - - - - - - - it turned out great!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    I ate half of one loaf as soon as it came out of the oven - I couldn't stop! LOL  Thank you very much for sharing this recipe Roller! I am really glad I joined this forum :-)


----------



## linguica

Bearcarver said:


> I'm kinda partial to the Cashew Butter I make that same way.  Expensive though !!!
> 
> Sometimes I add a little oil to it.
> 
> Bear


X2  Everyone should make a batch of cashew butter at least once. Expensive...yes, the taste is unforgettable. I also add additional oil.


----------



## mdboatbum

Sorry to revive this thread yet again, but as it does seem to contain a lot of info on this extremely versatile recipe, I figured it should live on. I did a little experiment today with the exact dough recipe highlighted in this thread (with the addition of 2 TB of Vital Wheat Gluten as a dough conditioner and I used melted butter instead of oil). I made croissants. I made the full recipe and laminated it (5 turns) with a pound of butter in a 12"x12" square. (Google "laminating croissant dough", that's what I did) It was a HUGE pain in the butt, and took me the better part of the day, but it WAS SO WORTH IT!! I Made 1 dozen plain and 2 dozen with a chocolate marzipan filling consisting of 1TB of marzipan and 7 or 8 dark chocolate chips. Formed into croissants, brushed with an egg wash and baked at 375˚ for 25 minutes. The plain ones were quite good, in fact my wife insisted we make club sandwiches with them for dinner. The chocolate marzipan ones were absolutely incredible. I'm talking life changing, buy a beret and start talking with an accent kind of incredible. Crispy, flaky, chewy, rich and subtly sweet all at the same time. I'm not kidding, they were A M A Z I N G. And I'm not bragging, I'm chalking it all up to this dough recipe and beginner's luck. But seriously, try it, you won't believe how this simple dough easily transforms itself into one of the most feared bakery items there is. Your family will be amazed. And really it's not all that hard, it just takes some time. (sorry for the bad picture, my camera is on temporary assignment with a friend, phone was all I had)

This is one of the chocolate marzipan ones. SO FREAKING GOOD!!!!!













croissant.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Sep 30, 2012






By the way, if anyone wants to keep score, I've now made white bread, rye bread, pizza, pretzels, bagels, calzone, pretzel dogs, beef/pork wellington, croissants and dinner rolls. ALL FROM THIS BASIC RECIPE!!!! If you're someone who is tired of paying high prices for baked goods or just want to be more self sufficient, you owe it to yourself to memorize this recipe. 2 cups water, 2/3 cup sugar, 1TB salt, 2 TB yeast, 1/4 cup oil, 6 cups flour. That's it. Really.


----------



## linguica

WOW      That's impressive!  A pound of butter sounds like a lot, but when you can make 36 croissants it's not bad at all. Then you add chocolate and marzipan that's killer.


----------



## mdboatbum

Killer is a good way to describe it. Not in a nutritional way (I hope!!), but they are just so incredibly good!!!

Back, many, many many moons ago, there was this girl... (yeah, I know, too many stories start this way...and let me warn you in advance, this is a long one)...

Anyway, I was an awkward high school freshman sentenced to summer school for the heinous infraction of not turning in my final assignment, which was to be an autobiography. Despite my protestations that by its very nature it was a work in progress and a rough draft was the best I could muster, the Headmaster insisted I spend half my summer in the clutches of the Jesuits learning the error of my ways. The one saving Grace of summer school was that the fact that times were tough, and in order to continue to offer summer school, my high school needed to open it's doors to the similarly sentenced inhabitants of the local girls' schools. As an inmate of a single sex Jesuit foundry, trust me, summer school wasn't such a bad thing. Anyway, there was this girl. We met on the subway, coincidentally headed toward the same class on the 1st day of the summer sentence. As I said, I was awkward, shy and gawky. She wasn't.

She was confident, attractive, quirky and dangerous. And for reasons unbeknownst to me, really wanted to hang out with me. So we did just that. For most of June, this young lady whose name I can't remember and I hung out, We traveled to and fro on the subway. We ditched class and went to museums. And on one occasion snuck into the Capitol to watch Congress debating one aspect of Reaganomics or another. It was much easier in those days. You could pretty much just walk right in. One bright June day, standing in front of Union Station, I lit a cigarette. Apparently, only half of it lit, and she looked at me wide eyed, snatched it out of my hand and screamed "CANOE!!!".  I kind of stared at her slackjawed, not knowing what the hell she was talking about. She, in her typical undaunted demeanor, said "It means someone loves you. But only if you can do this..." With that, she took the cigarette and ran the unlit side down the length of my face, causing no pain or damage. I laughed.  She took a drag of it, and looking off into the distance said " Well I guess that settles it."

With that, she tossed the smoke in one direction and her long chestnut hair in the other, ran into the station and boarded the train about to leave the platform.

The next day, there she was, on our regular subway train. I, being the dork that I was, was happy to have her company, but didn't notice the subtle change in her demeanor. Later that day, after school let out, we were walking down the street not really talking. She whirled around and grabbed me in that familiar way, her green eyes glinting mischief. "Have you ever had a marzipan croissant?" she asked in an unfamiliar, almost urgent way. "No, what's that?" was all I could muster. With that, she grabbed my hand, led me to the street, hailed a cab and practically shoved me inside. She barked directions for the driver to deliver us to a part of town that had yet to undergo the gentrification rendering it safe for upper middle class teenagers to visit. Naive and trusting, I went along for the ride. At our destination, she paid the driver with several bills from my wallet and led me to a small brick storefront in a part of town where window bars and plexiglass were the norm. This place, however, had a wide, open entryway that welcomed customers to the aromas of a hundred years of patrons in search of fresh baked bread. We entered, and the proprietor, who seemed to recognize her, greeted her in a machine gun barrage of French that was totally lost on my 15 year old, one year of Spanish class ears. She answered in kind, and soon we were seated at a small wrought iron table eating and drinking the most exotic things my 15 year old brain could comprehend. First there was this coffee. Except it wasn't coffee, it was in a big mug, and it was creamy and earthy, and not bitter like the coffee I'd had before. She put one lump of sugar in it for me, and it made it even better. Then there was this bread. It was flaky and chewy. At first it was rather bland, but then I got the flavor of the crust, sort of caramelized and funky, But it was also sort of sweet somehow, in a chewy, crispy, funky sort of way. Then, on the second or third bite, I hit the filling. Chocolate, but not like any sort of chocolate I'd ever tasted before. Somewhat bitter, like coffee, but pleasing somehow. And this other flavor..I couldn't identify. It was sort of bitter cherry, but really earthy. Sort of like Dr. Pepper on steroids.

We drank our coffee and munched our funky bread in an awkward silence. She'd always been quick to bring up a topic of conversation before, so I figured maybe she was upset about something. Eventually, we exited the cozy brick establishment into the setting sun. I still couldn't help feeling she was upset about something, but damned if I could figure out what it was. She casually hailed a cab, and as the neolithic Checker Marathon pulled to the curb in front of us, did something completely out of character.  She kissed me. I'm not talking Aunt Mary giving you a peck on the cheek either. I'm talking full on, rock you back on your heels, fill your head with Beethoven's 9th, movie kiss here. My head exploded, imploded, rotated and left my body all at the same time. Before I knew what was happening, she was in the cab and pulling away. I never saw her again. She never came to the last week of summer school.  For the past 30 years, I've been standing on that curb wondering what the Hell happened.

That's how good these croissants are :)

**Completely true story by the way.


----------



## mike johnson

Incredible story. I mean WOW. I really need one of those croissants now. To bad a girl like that wont come with it
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## diesel

I have been making this recipe for most of the year.  It is great.  We have been using it as bread for the my  Q.  I have done rolls, pizza, loaf bread and cinnamon rolls.

I gave my mother the recipe and she changed her bread recipe to this one.  Awesome.

thanks again for the recipe.


----------



## roller

Well I am glad that everyone has enjoyed this bread and I can tell you it is a good one. As a matter of fact I am going to make some this week because I just made a fresh batch of butter lastnight along with some fresh Peanut Butter to go along with my homemade jelly...Enjoy !!!!


----------



## mdboatbum

Wow, Roller butter and peanut butter are impressive. How do you make the butter?


----------



## roller

Its easy just get you some heavy cream from the store like 1 qt and pour it into your food processor and turn it on med speed until the butter starts separating from the milk. You can tell when it is done because the butter will be firm. Just pore the butter milk off and clean the butter out and stir it around with a spoon to get some more milk out of it then put the butter in a container and put it in the frig to set up. Its great..Search You tube on making butter for the exact method...and its fun to make...


----------



## daveomak

Roller, morning....  Is the whey that is left, real buttermilk ???   Buttermilk biscuits are in order... or some kind of cheese with the whey....


----------



## smokinhusker

Great story Mdboatbum! 

Roller, I can do the homemade butter and homemade jelly, but I'm just not a peanut butter kinda gal. I grew up making butter with the old fashioned butter churns that sat on the floor and we had one that sat on the table for smaller amounts. Loved it!


----------



## big casino

This is the only bread recipe that I ever made that turned out edible that didn't involve a bred machine! it is delicious and easy to make

the 1st time I made it I didn't even use bread flour cause I forgot to pick it up I used all purpose flour and it still turned out great I am making it again today this time I remembered the bread flour

Thanks for sharing this recipe Roller it is awesome!


----------



## big casino

Just out of curiosity has anyone tried this with whole wheat flour? or does any one know if there would need to be any changes made if using whole wheat? I'm pretty sure I have read somewhere that when using whole wheat  that it is harder to get it to rise or that it isn't as fluffy in texture as the enriched bread flour

and tips or help would be appreciated


----------



## smoking b

Big Casino said:


> Just out of curiosity has anyone tried this with whole wheat flour? or does any one know if there would need to be any changes made if using whole wheat? I'm pretty sure I have read somewhere that when using whole wheat  that it is harder to get it to rise or that it isn't as fluffy in texture as the enriched bread flour
> 
> and tips or help would be appreciated


I actually did try that out a couple weeks ago. I substituted a cup of flour with wheat bran a 1/2 cup of flour with oat bran & the rest of the flour with whole wheat flour. It didn't rise quite as high but it was very close & after baking the loaf was the same size as a loaf made with white flour ends up... The bread I made this way did end up heavier & not quite as "fluffy"...


----------



## smokinhusker

You can try adding Vital Wheat Gluten. 

Tips when using it: Vital wheat gluten provides the extra gluten that whole-grain loaves need to rise their highest. It's particularly helpful with loaves that have low-gluten whole grain flours, such as rye, oat, teff, spelt, or buckwheat. A tablespoon or two added to whole wheat, rye, oatmeal, or other whole-grain breads strengthens structure while lightening texture and promoting a good rise.

Vital wheat gluten will absorb moisture from the dough; you may need to adjust the dough's consistency by adding another tablespoon of water.


----------



## big casino

Thanks SB and Husker!


----------



## supercenterchef

for recipes like this I usually sub out 1/3 for whole wheat...so, in this case, 4 cups bread flour and 2 cups whole wheat flour should be a good starting point...


----------



## big casino

SupercenterChef said:


> for recipes like this I usually sub out 1/3 for whole wheat...so, in this case, 4 cups bread flour and 2 cups whole wheat flour should be a good starting point...


Thanks! I am actually going to try this tomorrow but I am gonna try 4cups wholewheat 2 cups bread flour and going to add some wheat gluten

my wife would prefer it to be even more whole wheat than that,  she should just chew on the wheat chaff


----------



## big casino

well today we tried using this recipe with whole wheat flour and it turned out awesome,

we used

4cups whole wheat flour  (sorry no brand name we bought it from a store in Amish country)

2 cups gold medal bread flour

2TBS of wheat gluten

and had to add about 1/4 cup more water

when we were first making the dough  the flours had absorbed all of the liquids  and  made a very stiff dough and there was still loose flour in the bowl,

we dumped it out on the counter and started adding warm water to it a tbs at a time until we had something that looked like bread dough we were familiar with, since we just added a bit as we went I am only guessing at 1/4 more water, and after punching it down it seemed a bit dry  so maybe I should have added a touch more?

but the dough raised very well, and fairly fast too, the bread turned out a little more dense than with the bread flour but the flavor is perfect!

 here are some pics of the finished loaf













bread1.jpg



__ big casino
__ Nov 18, 2012


















breead2.jpg



__ big casino
__ Nov 18, 2012


----------



## kathrynn

Bread looks amazing! Thanks for sharing it! Gonna try it soon!


----------



## smokinhusker

Nice job and thanks for posting the changes to get make Whole Wheat. I gotta give this one a try!


----------



## daveomak

Great looking bread.... Thanks for the recipe......    Dave


----------



## smoking b

Looks good Big Casino! I picked up some wheat gluten - gonna give that a try without the bran. Hopefully it turns out as nice as yours.


----------



## roller

DaveOmak said:


> Roller, morning....  Is the whey that is left, real buttermilk ???   Buttermilk biscuits are in order... or some kind of cheese with the whey....


Dave the Milk that is left is the best Milk that I have ever drank. It has small pieces of the Butter in it. I get it real cold and drink away. It is so good..


----------



## candycoated

I've tried a few different bread recipes, and this IS really good bread. I love the chewy crumb, and the short rise times. Amish people are awesome! Speaking of Amish, anybody watching that Amish Mafia tv show? I don't watch a lot of tv, but I'm hooked on that show.

Here's my pics :)













IMG_0264.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Jan 3, 2013






A sliced view with an open faced sandwich. Egg and chicken salad I made with left over chicken I grilled (not smoked) earlier in the week.













IMG_0265.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Jan 3, 2013






Thank you for the recipe smfers!! :)


----------



## candycoated

Oh, I forgot to add an important FYI.

I used regular flour and didn't use vital wheat gluten. I've never used that stuff before, I'm gonna try it next time, this recipe is worth it.

Anyways, if you look close you'll see my bread is dense. From what I've learned here I believe that's because I used normal flour.


----------



## mdboatbum

Your bread looks great! It is usually a somewhat dense loaf compared to commercial bread, but will probably rise a little higher with bread flour and wheat gluten. One thing, it will be a little chewier. I happen to like that, which is why I use the wheat gluten. It's sort of like the consistency of Challah bread. It also makes incredible french toast and bread pudding.


----------



## candycoated

And, it makes a real nice cinnamon roll.

Here's what I made this morning with the other half of the dough.

pre-bake pic:













IMG_0268.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Jan 5, 2013






post-bake pic:













IMG_0269.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Jan 5, 2013
__ 1






pre-in my belly pic!:













IMG_0270.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Jan 5, 2013






My favorite SIL and her family came in town last night, this was our breakfast. I got compliments!


----------



## kathrynn

Hey there CandyC!   Cin rolls look great! I wanna try his recipe too. Have all the stuff....just need the time!:biggrin:


----------



## supercenterchef

...we interupt this thread for useless information...

candycoated:  I am so frustrated that I can't stop watching that silly show!!

...we now return you to your normally schedulled topic...


----------



## mdboatbum

Since I couldn't smoke my pork butt today, I decided to make some bread. I went ahead and made both loaves since I've been in classes and we've been having a lot of sandwiches lately.

Didn't get any pics of the initial ingredients, but I used the basic recipe plus 2TB of wheat gluten.













Bread1.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Feb 2, 2013






Here it is about halfway through the kneading process.













Bread2.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Feb 2, 2013






After the 1st rise. It more than doubled as I ran to the store and it took longer than I'd planned.













Bread3.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Feb 2, 2013






In the loaf pans awaiting the 2nd rise.













Bread4.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Feb 2, 2013






Looks done, but not quite there,













Bread5.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Feb 2, 2013






That's more like it. I was shooting for 200˚, but went just a little over.













Bread6.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Feb 2, 2013






Didn't brush with butter as I  kinda like the rustic look. The crust softened almost immediately anyway.













Bread7.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Feb 2, 2013






All sliced up and ready to bag.













Bread8.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Feb 2, 2013


















Bread9.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Feb 2, 2013


















Bread10.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Feb 2, 2013






This turned out the best yet. I've been baking it for 33-34 minutes and had never checked the temp. To get to 200˚ it took almost 40 minutes, resulting in a little lighter texture. Almost identical in flavor and texture to Arnold's country white.


----------



## candycoated

Beautiful bread Mdboatbum, looks delicious, and your photography skills are excellent.

I really like your new instant read thermo pin too. Where'd you get yours?

Now it's my turn!

Got in the kitchen and made myself a sammich... after I PMd Chef JimmyJ and asked him a few questions, which he graciously answered in detail. I couldn't have done it without him!

Recipe based off OP Amish white sandwich bread:

2 c warm water
1/3 c heaping packed light brown sugar
1 1/2 TBS instant yeast
2 tsp salt
1/4 c EVOO
6 c AP flour
2 tsp onion powder
4 TBS vital wheat gluten
4oz creole mustard + 1.5tsp horseradish
1/2lb cheese
1/2lb meat
Rolled half the dough out to about 14"x18", topped with mustard, and provolone cheese. Left a clean border so I could press the seems together.













IMG_0402.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 8, 2013






I bought this mat for making pie crusts. It is great for keeping the dough stretched out, stopping it from shrinking.

Topped with meat, and started to roll it up:













IMG_0406.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 8, 2013






Ran out of RB, so I used a couple pieces of turkey.

All rolled up in a log, seams and ends pinched:













IMG_0407.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 8, 2013






Close up of my seams:













IMG_0408.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 8, 2013






It's not easy!

Parchment paper on top of my baking sheet, log folded in half to fit, 5 slits cut. Placed it on top of a heating pad on med heat (an idea I got from the poster Linguica)













IMG_0410.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 8, 2013






loosely draped with press-n-seal to rise. I hate traditional cling wrap!













IMG_0412.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 8, 2013






After last rise, pre-bake:













IMG_0416.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 8, 2013






I temped my gas powered oven with my digital thermometer, it runs 10* hot. So I baked this sandwich at 265*. After first 15 mins I rotated the loaf because it was browning quicker on the back side. Then I baked it another 10 minutes. After that I tented with foil and baked another 10 minutes. This is what it looked like right out of the oven:













IMG_0418.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 8, 2013






Decided I didn't like that dry look, so I melted some margarine and basted the outside:













IMG_0420.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 8, 2013






After I let it cool for 30 mins I cut into it!

This is the center cut open:













IMG_0424.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 8, 2013






One end cut:













IMG_0428.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 8, 2013






The other end, and plated:













IMG_0426.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 8, 2013






I couldn't eat that whole piece, I tried but failed.

The sandwich tasted fabulous! Slightly doughy, not too bad though.

Next time I think I'll leave a larger border on the side that will be the center of the roll, and not roll it so tightly.

Maybe a few extra TBS of flour next time I make dough for this kind of sandwich. (?)

Tomorrow I'll use the other half of the dough, and I'll be using Bacon, Swiss, and Turkey- in that order, no condiments.


----------



## supercenterchef

Good thing you didn't eat the whole thing...we might have to throw you ANOTHER baby shower! :)


----------



## candycoated

If I ate the whole horseshoe, I'd be having twins!


----------



## goingcamping

So I've tried this recipe a couple of times...I'm not using Bread Flour as I just bought a 10lb bag of AP. I'm having trouble with a dry dough...I sprinkler water as it mixes to allow the mixer to do it's thing?

I cannot get a rise out of the dough? Is it the flour? If it is, easy fix. Each time I followed the recipe to a T except I add the Vital Wheat Gluten. The taste is amazing and the the dough makes the world's best cinnamon rolls!!! The loafs themselves aren't bad, and the do have a good texture?!

Thanks for posting!

Brett


----------



## candycoated

No rise you say?

Check the expiration date on your yeast.

As for the dryness, I don't know.


----------



## mdboatbum

goingcamping said:


> So I've tried this recipe a couple of times...I'm not using Bread Flour as I just bought a 10lb bag of AP. I'm having trouble with a dry dough...I sprinkler water as it mixes to allow the mixer to do it's thing?
> 
> I cannot get a rise out of the dough? Is it the flour? If it is, easy fix. Each time I followed the recipe to a T except I add the Vital Wheat Gluten. The taste is amazing and the the dough makes the world's best cinnamon rolls!!! The loafs themselves aren't bad, and the do have a good texture?!
> 
> Thanks for posting!
> 
> Brett


It sounds like you're just adding too much flour. Try aerating your flour before you scoop it. A cup of flour can weigh anywhere from just under 4 oz. to upwards of 7oz, all depending on how packed down it is. If you have a scale, try for about 30oz of flour. If not, like I said, aerate the flour by sifting or shaking the canister. Then LIGHTLY scoop and scrape the top of your cup level. Chances are, you'll have a too wet dough. This is fine, actually preferable. Then just add flour a tablespoon at a time until it JUST pulls away from the bowl of the mixer. You want your dough to stick to your hands, your board, the bowl or what have you, but easily pull away. Think of the adhesive level of a Post-It[emoji]174[/emoji] note.

A dough that's too dense will have a hard time rising, and it's hard to get the gluten levels to where you need them. Another thing to remember, when you form your loaves, you want an unbroken "skin" on the outside of the loaf. If you have folds or tears in the outer skin, the gas will escape and it won't rise. One final thought, make sure to proof your yeast in tepid (100˚-110˚) water for about 10 minutes.Use bottled water if your tap water smells like chlorine. In the summer time here in DC, it actually smells like pool water. I also stir in a couple tablespoons of the sugar just to give it a kick start. If the water is too hot, it'll kill your yeast. Too cold, and your yeast just keeps on sleeping.

That's all I can think of. Keep trying, it'll happen!! This recipe is really, really good and rises almost too much sometimes.


----------



## candycoated

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention in previous recipes (sorry, its hard to remember to tell every detail :/) When I add vital wheat gluten, I remove the same amount of AP flour.

Don't give up goingcamping. When I first started making my own breads a few years ago, I messed up a lot. And looking back, bad recipes prolly didn't help. This recipe is good IMO.

I have pictures of my second Stromboli (I learned that's the name of this sandwich I'm making).

It turned out much better, not doughy at all.

I used precooked bacon, swiss cheese, and turkey. No mustard or any sauce. Left a bigger boarder 2" on the side that would be the center. Didn't turn or tent when the loaf was in the oven.

Right out of the oven:













IMG_0460.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 10, 2013






Basted with melted margarine:













IMG_0462.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 10, 2013






Center cut:













IMG_0464.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 10, 2013






One end cut:













IMG_0466.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 10, 2013






The other end cut:













IMG_0468.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 10, 2013






BTW, I'm practicing cooking for a family get together. About 2 dozen people for 4-5 nights. I may be a little too ambitious with my ideas, hehe.


----------



## goingcamping

Mdboatbum said:


> try for about 30oz of flour.


Thanks for the reply's guys!

I'll give your suggestion a try...In some ways that was a thought too me? I used a thermometer to check temp, that was between 108-112degs before my yeast went in.

I know the yeast is good, I checked the date and just bought it (I know, that doesn't mean crap?)

Next time I'll post pics!

Ciao,

~Brett


----------



## mdboatbum

Another twist on this amazing recipe. *Sourdough*. 

I mentioned it in another thread, but thought I'd post here. If you like sourdough flavor, but don't want to raise and maintain a starter, there is a way to get that flavor in your bread anyway.

I'm pretty sure it's called a "sponge". Basically, just take 2 cups of your flour, and 2 cups of water. (In a perfect world you'd use an equal weight of water and flour so you'd have an exact 100% hydration dough, but it doesn't have to be exact, so 2 cups of each works fine and is easier to keep track of for this recipe.) Add the full measure of yeast that the recipe calls for and mix up. Use a bowl that's a bit larger than necessary, as the sponge won't really "rise", but it will bubble up and expand a bit. You'll have a very gloppy mixture a little thicker than pancake batter. Cover loosely with plastic wrap and leave it on the counter in a warm kitchen for 24 hours. The next day you'll notice that it's all bubbly, and may have a bit of liquid floating on top. This is called "hooch" and is just a byproduct of the fermentation process, but I wouldn't drink it. At this point you should also notice a distinct sour aroma. This is good. Now you can just add the other 4 cups of flour, the 2/3 of a cup of sugar, 1/4 cup of oil and the salt and wheat gluten if you use it. Then mix, knead, rise, punch, form, rise and bake as you normally would. The flavor is subtle, but there is definitely a sourdough "twang" in the finished product. The texture is exactly the same. I was a little afraid it would toughen the crust, but it didn't change a thing.

By the way, I'm thinking if you left it for 48 or even 72 hours, the flavor would be much more prevalent.













BLT6.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Feb 20, 2013


















BLT7.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Feb 20, 2013


----------



## roller

You guys and gals are doing great things with this recipe and Mel you are killing me with those CR`s..I have gotta do that...


----------



## idaho

Well i decided to make this bread. I doubled it and was amazed how fast it raised, so i have 2 loaves and a pan of rolls for my chicken an Gnocchi soup ( chicken an dumplings minus the dumplings) I will let ya know how it turns out.


----------



## noboundaries

I have to resurrect this thread.  Starting the bread as I type.  Proofing.  I don't bake generally but this I've got to try.


----------



## noboundaries

My wife used to bake bread all the time.  She was thrilled when I said I was going to bake bread this morning.  Then she went into hysterics as I was going through the motions and she checked on my progress.  We haven't laughed so hard for so long in quite a while.  To say I made a mess is putting it lightly.  If this turns out good I'll be amazed and it will prove than ANYBODY can make this recipe! 

The yeast was good we had on hand, but the bread flour we had in the cabinet was old with an expiration date of 8/13.  I probably "aerated" it too much and had to use 8 cups of flour to get it to a workable stage in the KitchenAid.  Still, it was one moist, sticky batter.  May come out like a rock, but may be good.  Sure was tasty raw!  Just popped it in the oven to bake.  Loaves below were just prior to putting in the oven.

If it is a fail it will make great bread pudding.  If it succeeds, wow, this is one forgiving recipe!

More pics to follow

.













003.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Mar 1, 2014


----------



## noboundaries

Okay, it's official.  ANYBODY can make this GREAT recipe!  Wow.  YUMMY!













005.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Mar 1, 2014


















006.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Mar 1, 2014


















007.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Mar 1, 2014


----------



## noboundaries

My wife made the recipe using fresh bread flour, plus she better followed the instructions on the KitchenAid stand mixer for making bread.  She made one loaf and a pan full of cinnamon rolls out of one recipe.  My wife prides herself on her family's cinnamon roll recipe, but she said the recipe made with the Amish Bread took the flavor to a whole 'nuther level.  She bakes them just the way I like 'em; a little under-done so the ones in the middle are oooey gooey.   We made them last night and the pan is already almost half gone!













Amish Bread Cinnamon Rolls (2).JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Apr 20, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva

The whole house must have SMELLED really wonderful!!! Happy Easter!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## pc farmer

We make the bread all the time.

Try buns with it.    Works great.


----------



## roller

Looks like you did a great job with both...I still make it a couple times a month...so easy !!!!!! Glad you gave it a try...


----------



## pc farmer

Thanks Roller for a great bread recipe.


----------



## ycastane

I've wanted to try a bread recipe for the longest, definitely will try this this weekend but I have a question, the kneading, does it have to be done by hand or can the kitchen aid do it all and just let it proof or the kitchen aid does the mixing and I have to do the kneading!?


----------



## pc farmer

I used the KA for mixing and by hand for the kneading.


----------



## ycastane

c farmer said:


> I used the KA for mixing and by hand for the kneading.



Will there be a difference between kneading by hand or letting the KA do it!?


----------



## pc farmer

The first time I made bread I kneaded by hand, the second time I made rolls and used the KA to knead.

Seemed to turn out ok.


----------



## ycastane

c farmer said:


> The first time I made bread I kneaded by hand, the second time I made rolls and used the KA to knead.
> 
> Seemed to turn out ok.



Thanks bud! I'll try it this wknd for sure!!! Can't wait ;)


----------



## noboundaries

KA did it all but the baking.


----------



## daveomak

I've been looking at this recipe for a looooong time....  finally I'm giving it a try.....    

I fed my sourdough starter and had some to discard....  WELL.....   I'll discard it in a loaf or 2 of bread.....  

Changed the original recipe with.....
1 TBS dry yeast
4 cups AP flour + 4 TBS wheat gluten
1 C Light Rye flour
1 C Sour Dough starter (non bleached white flour and light rye flour)

It's in the oven now at 375....   tic toc tic toc...  

Looks like I split the loaf in half pretty close......  Second rise to 1" above the pan.....  Back in 30 ish.......  GAWD I love the smell of SD.....













DSCF1488.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 19, 2014






Looks good.....













Amish 2.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 19, 2014






The hole in the loaf on the right is the temp probe....   final temp was 198 at 30 minutes....













Amish 3.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 19, 2014






Pretty good....  bride said it was AWESOME....  she's trying to make me the permanent bread cook me-thinks....  













Amish 4.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jun 19, 2014






While it is hot, it is really soft...   good crumb.....  when it cools I will know if it is "heavy" enough for my likings...
I added the Light Rye to make it heavier...   maybe I will add whole wheat and rye next time to get the "heaviness"
I am looking for.....


Thanks Roller.....  this is my BEST bread to date.....   :2thumbs:


----------



## daveomak

OK.....  the first loaf is gone.......  I think......  It's perfect......


----------



## pc farmer

It doesnt last long at our house either Dave.

I make buns with it too.


----------



## boykjo

looks good Dave.............


----------



## daveomak

c farmer said:


> It doesnt last long at our house either Dave.
> 
> I make buns with it too.




With  loaves like those, I'll be making more and maybe even buns....  with sausage gravy on 'em....




boykjo said:


> looks good Dave.............:drool



Thanks Joe...  I was really surprised when I was watchin' 'em rise...  then the nice brown color....  :yahoo: ....  don't know how I did it...  must be Rollers fault....   HAHAHAHA


----------



## roller

Your welcome guys...I am making some as I type this...None better....I have stopped buying bread...


----------



## pc farmer

Some buns













adamphone381_zpsc16af8e9.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 2, 2014


----------



## roller

Those look great C...


----------



## pc farmer

Roller said:


> Those look great C...


Thanks for the recipe.

We have it ALOT.


----------



## roller

Ur welcome !!!!


----------



## roller

Just wanted to re-up this for those who like to make their own bread and rolls for Thanksgiving..Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving and God Bless You and your family..


----------



## noboundaries

Hey C, how the heck do you get those rolls to come out so pretty?  Mine look like a Klingon gave it a head butt!  My wife and I were just rolling with laughter in the kitchen when I took them out of the cold oven after letting them rise.  I know they'll taste fine once baked but they won't win any beauty contest!

Man, I'm still laughing!













002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Nov 26, 2014


----------



## pc farmer

I dont know.  Just took my time forming them.


----------



## noboundaries

My wife and the visiting daughter wanted sausage cream gravy and biscuits this morning.  I usually make biscuits and turkey gravy on Friday or Saturday after Thanksgiving but they wanted sausage gravy.  Unfortunately we got a late start on the morning, everyone was hungry, so I skipped the scratch buttermilk biscuits and just went right to making the sweet cream gravy and crisp frying the mild Italian sausage filling.  We used the Amish rolls in place of the biscuits.  OH......MY.......GOD, we may never use buttermilk biscuits again for this family favorite.


----------



## roller

Noboundaries said:


> My wife and the visiting daughter wanted sausage cream gravy and biscuits this morning.  I usually make biscuits and turkey gravy on Friday or Saturday after Thanksgiving but they wanted sausage gravy.  Unfortunately we got a late start on the morning, everyone was hungry, so I skipped the scratch buttermilk biscuits and just went right to making the sweet cream gravy and crisp frying the mild Italian sausage filling.  We used the Amish rolls in place of the biscuits.  OH......MY.......GOD, we may never use buttermilk biscuits again for this family favorite.


I bet that was really good...Nice job !


----------



## palladini

Check your yeast, get some warm water (95 degrees to 105 degrees) add 2 tbs Sugar and 1 1/2 tsp Yeast, do not stir and leave for 5 minutes.  If the contents of the bowl is not all covered in bubles, your yeast is dead and you need you yeast

http://www.ehow.com/how_4505037_proof-yeast-see-still-active.html


----------



## noboundaries

Okay, second attempt at making rolls.  I watch probably 10-15 episodes of Diners, Drive Ins, and Dives a week.  I saw on several episodes how folks were forming their rolls by tucking them under so the smooth part is on top.  You just gotta show me once.  Here they are as they are about to go in the oven.  Still gotta work on getting them all the same size but this is WAY better than my Klingon head butt attempt above.  Thank you Triple D! 













001.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 23, 2014


----------



## pc farmer

Noboundaries said:


> Okay, second attempt at making rolls.  I watch probably 10-15 episodes of Diners, Drive Ins, and Dives a week.  I saw on several episodes how folks were forming their rolls by tucking them under so the smooth part is on top.  You just gotta show me once.  Here they are as they are about to go in the oven.  Still gotta work on getting them all the same size but this is WAY better than my Klingon head butt attempt above.  Thank you Triple D!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 001.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Dec 23, 2014



That looks a lot better.


----------



## noboundaries

Out of the oven.  YUM!













002.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 23, 2014


----------



## pc farmer

Noboundaries said:


> Out of the oven.  YUM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 002.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Dec 23, 2014



Looks perfect.   Nice


----------



## disco

Nice looking rolls. You have to love home made bread products. 

Disco


----------



## noboundaries

My wife made Amish Bread cinnamon rolls today for Christmas morning.  Absolutely pure torture.  Makes you feel like a kid again waiting for the hours to pass.













005.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2014


















006.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Dec 24, 2014


----------



## roller

Everything looks just great...


----------



## pc farmer

Noboundaries said:


> My wife made Amish Bread cinnamon rolls today for Christmas morning.  Absolutely pure torture.  Makes you feel like a kid again waiting for the hours to pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 005.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Dec 24, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 006.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ noboundaries
> __ Dec 24, 2014



WOW


----------



## one eyed jack

Well;  I am sure enough late to this party but I did finally arrive. 

Thanks for the recipe Mr. Roller.

I have read through this thread several times and finally dove into the project today.

Baked to an IT of 200*

It went great and I went through close to half a loaf before I could rein myself in.

I look forward to trying a few of the additional versions and uses for the basic recipe.













DSC02905_zpsf3bbfffd.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Jan 4, 2015


















DSC02908_zps81801cf6.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Jan 4, 2015


















DSC02911_zpsbb41faba.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## noboundaries

This Amish bread recipe has started to turn me into a baker, something I had no interest in.  Now I've tried my Italian grandmother's bread and homemade pizza on a stone.  The bread was cooked a little too long but was (is) delicious.  The pizza was better than anything we've purchased lately.  My baking skills are still rudimentary but endlessly entertaining to those watching.













20150102_193455.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ Jan 4, 2015


















20150102_193728.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ Jan 4, 2015


















20150102_193501.jpg



__ noboundaries
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## pc farmer

You made a pizza crust with rollers recipe?


----------



## noboundaries

Almost.  My grandmother's bread recipe is very similar to the Amish recipe except it uses shortening instead of veggie oil, a little more flour and a little less sugar.  It makes three loaves so I made two and used the third for pizza dough.

I'd post the recipe but it is a work in progress.  The handwritten recipe has a lot of details missing, like oven temp!  Once I get consistent results I'll post it for those interested.


----------



## roller

That pizza looks GREAT. I love homemade pizza..My friend Gary made pizza all the time. He even built a oven out back just for that..Still miss him..


----------



## smokesurfer

20150116_182910.jpg



__ smokesurfer
__ Feb 15, 2015


















20150213_173951.jpg



__ smokesurfer
__ Feb 15, 2015






Made rolls not long ago. Came out pretty good. Made a couple of loaves the other night. They tasted great but the shape wasn't quite right. It looks like they didn't rise in the pan on the ends. Any advice?


----------



## one eyed jack

That loaf looks good enough to me.


----------



## noboundaries

smokesurfer said:


> 20150116_182910.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokesurfer
> __ Feb 15, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [GALLERY="media, 373866"][/GALLERY]
> 
> Made rolls not long ago. Came out pretty good. Made a couple of loaves the other night. They tasted great but the shape wasn't quite right. It looks like they didn't rise in the pan on the ends. Any advice?[/quote]
> I love imperfect rolls and loaves.  Just proves you made them yourself!


----------



## smokesurfer

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I'm going to keep at it.


----------



## roller

Smokesufer that loaf looks great to me. The loafs usually rise more in the middle for some reason...Glad you are enjoying the bread !


----------



## roller

I am making this bread today . Ive been on a sourdough kick for the past 6 months...


----------



## bena

So I didn't realize that the flour container was not bread flour...  the ones on the left.    Not stopped by failure, I awoke the wife and asked which container the bread flour was and those are on the right.   They were a hit at Easter dinner and now I have none... guess I get to make more!    So easy and tasty -thanks Roller












Bread side.jpg



__ bena
__ Mar 29, 2016


















Bread.jpg



__ bena
__ Mar 29, 2016


----------



## roller

You did a real nice job on your bread BenA..and I know it was good...


----------



## noboundaries

My wife is making Amish Bread Cinnamon Rolls as I type!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









We had kids come by this year as a fundraiser for their school and we bought something called Cinnabon Bites.  It was basically little balls of sweet dough rolled in butter and cinnamon sugar with icing on top  Since the Amish Bread recipe makes more dough than she can use in her cinnamon rolls, she's going to use the extra to make cinnamon bites.  Pics to follow.  There are pics from the last year or two in previous posts on this thread.


----------



## noboundaries

We scrapped the idea of the cinnamon bites and just went with cinnamon rolls.  I'll start another thread with pics and the cinnamon roll recipe.


----------



## roller

Those Cinnamon rolls sound great..I will have to try them myself...


----------



## sveanooo

Thanks for the recipe, look good.


----------



## roller

It's time to make bread. It's been awhile!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

roller said:


> It's time to make bread. It's been awhile!!!




Roller Who??
Who's that Stranger---Who-Dat ??

Bear


----------



## rickb2202

I have made this bread several times, with good success.  it is outstanding !


----------



## pc farmer

roller said:


> It's time to make bread. It's been awhile!!!




Where ya been.??      Oh yea, I forgot to make this for awhile.    Time to make more.


----------



## roller

Hey man just hanging out here smoking a lot of meat making sausage and homemade cheese and I am into Bees and honey the past year. Just keeping busy   I'm 74 in a couple months. Hope ur good. Take care.


----------



## roller

roller said:


> Hey man just hanging out here smoking a lot of meat making sausage and homemade cheese and I am into Bees and honey the past year. Just keeping busy   I'm 74 in a couple months. Hope ur good. Take care.


Still the best bread in town.


----------



## Bearcarver

roller said:


> Hey man just hanging out here smoking a lot of meat making sausage and homemade cheese and I am into Bees and honey the past year. Just keeping busy   I'm 74 in a couple months. Hope ur good. Take care.




Hey Old Pal !!
Good to see ya!!
Glad You're doing Well !!

Bear


----------



## Cody_Mack

Gonna bump it up again! Saw the recipe on Facebook, although it was missing a key ingredient; like flour! So I went searching and remembered there is a baking forum on this site, and found it right away.

Used unbleached AP flour and it turned out pretty good. Don't know why exactly but I slit the top before last rise, and buttered the top when it came out.

Still amazed at the wide range of skills of the Users on this Forum! Glad I found it and joined up!

Rick


----------



## noboundaries

This is the thread that started me on my baking journey. I now bake all kinds of different breads, at least one loaf a week. And we still use Roller's recipe for cinnamon rolls.


----------

